# The tale of two BOGOF foals: Dolly and Willow



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

Hello all  me and Suffolkmare have decided to come together and make a thread for the lovely Willow and Dolly so everyone can see these two lovely *sisters* grow up 

I will update once a week and as it's now a Thursday im going to update every Thursday not sure when Suffolkmare will im sure she will be along soon to tell you all 

Anyhow here is Dolly 2 days old, beautiful, leggy and a lot of fun !
**please excuse the head collar was removed straight away she had just been brought in from the field, the leather one just slips right off at the moment ***







she loves a good bum scratch and groomed me back very carefully with her little rubbery lips  *excuse the PJ'S the joy of keeping your horses at home can get away with looking like a homeless person 






Look how great Tess is looking ! I know this is about the foals but she has lost that ribby sunken look and no sign of issues today no nasty discharge so healthy mummy too !






Hello to all my aunties that i kept waiting for so long !!






and phew it's a hard life being a baby  notice her pointy inwards ear look like devil horns.... hm ?







I wonder what she dreams of ?


----------



## SuperCoblet (25 April 2013)

Very cute  love their matchy triangle face markings  I want dolly!


----------



## babymare (25 April 2013)

Well i for one look firward to updates from you both. It will be lovely to share the foalie jiurney you will both be taking . just cutenesss awwwwww x x


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

SuperCoblet said:



			Very cute  love their matchy triangle face markings  I want dolly!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  they almost have matching bum markings too ! You can hyave her when she grows some teeth


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (25 April 2013)

Aww Dolly!! I want to cuddle her so badly, she looks so cute! Love the little brown 'bar' across her blaze, very distinctive  Tess is looking great, & I can imagine what a great mum she must be!
Looking forward to suffolkmare's instalment, this is a great idea!
ETA It's actually more like a spit than a bar...you can tell I've just been revising GCSE Geography


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (25 April 2013)

Good grief she's cute, particularly in the 3rd and 2nd from bottom! Glad all is well with both


----------



## 3Beasties (25 April 2013)

She is adorable!


----------



## Fools Motto (25 April 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## blackandwhite (25 April 2013)

Ooooooooooh look at her ears!!!!


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

Glad you all like the idea  I cannot wait for Suffolkmare to do her update either  met some amazing people on here and sharing this experience is amazing x


----------



## MrsElle (25 April 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous, I am loving her ears and her little black foaly tail


----------



## zangels (25 April 2013)

Dolly is so lovely, and so is your grass!


----------



## Annette4 (25 April 2013)

She is soooo cute!!


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

zangels said:



			Dolly is so lovely, and so is your grass!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  That is in the orchid but the summer paddock also looks fab we are on clay soil that looks horrible over winter but springs back in summer  


Thank you everyone for the comments she is our little stunner


----------



## Tiarella (25 April 2013)

Haven't kept up to date with previous threads but just wanted to say what a cracking bogof foal, lovely markings


----------



## popeyesno1fan (25 April 2013)

She is gorgeous. Beautiful, beautiful girl. xxx


----------



## Vetwrap (25 April 2013)

Soooooo cute!  What wonderful ears too! She must be a joy to you all.

Thanks for posting the pics.  It's lovely to see them. Well done Tessy!


----------



## Parachute (25 April 2013)

DEVIL EARS 
Well, i'm not addicted to THIS thread, Cheers Tessybear


----------



## jumbyjack (25 April 2013)

Dolly you are gorgeous, still can't get over just how big she is!  Clever girl Tessy.


----------



## maggiestar (25 April 2013)

So cute! Her little face says 'hello world!' Congrats )


----------



## rainer (25 April 2013)

She is soooo beautiful!!!! And I love love love her ears! Mummy is gorgeous too


----------



## Slightlyconfused (25 April 2013)

We are going all gooey! she is a stunner!!!


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (25 April 2013)

How gorgeous! Love the idea of this thread! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## morrismob (25 April 2013)

Abbie, Dolly is so cute and well worth the wait ! Glad Tessy is well, she looks fab ! 

Now come on let's see Willow


----------



## Cheiro1 (25 April 2013)

She really is stunning!


----------



## Natz88 (25 April 2013)

She is just georgous


----------



## bouncingbean (25 April 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Highlands (25 April 2013)

Both lovely, enjoy them


----------



## Hoopsa (25 April 2013)

Soooo beautiful.  And you know what they say about horses with big ears being genuine and kind - she is sure to be both!  Can't wait for next set of pictures.  Good luck with your driving theory at the weekend


----------



## sandi_84 (25 April 2013)

Loving the "hello aunties" pic, she's just cuddley kissably wonderfully gorgeous! Popped in on suffolkmare's thread earlier and Willow is equally so! 
Yeay for HHO BOGOF foals!  both a surprise but both delightful! 

I need a bigger smiley faced smiley


----------



## meandmrblue (25 April 2013)

Awh she's gorgeous


----------



## molly7886 (25 April 2013)

Huge ears..a sure sign of kindness. And look at those long eyelashes...would be so tempted to take the eyelash curlers to those ;-)
What a happy looking little family you all are!


----------



## PippiPony (25 April 2013)

Gorgeous.  So pleased how well Tessy looks too


----------



## tessybear (25 April 2013)

She is a little dude ! has been given a football, went over to it sniffed it, bunny hopped and cantered away 

Tess seems very happy and healthy which is all we can ask for


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 April 2013)

love the laying down photos...she is beautiful,    i definately think you should keep her and you can grow up together (even though you are going to uni).. how brilliant that all has turned out well, perhaps i can get out of the habit of logging on every time i get a minute,  we  can all relax a bit now and just enjoy your weekly updates.  thanks for posting...


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2013)

Abbie - are you keeping her do you think?


----------



## NativePonyLover (25 April 2013)

She is gorgeous  

So glad it went well for you all - I'm sure your all very relieved.


----------



## Shanny_mare (25 April 2013)

molly7886 said:



			Huge ears..a sure sign of kindness. And look at those long eyelashes...would be so tempted to take the eyelash curlers to those ;-)
What a happy looking little family you all are!
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it! I was also going to say how long her eyelashes were 

Lovely photos of a lovely foal


----------



## Eastern Rose (25 April 2013)

She looks like a total sweetheart.  I love her fluffy mane.


----------



## suffolkmare (25 April 2013)

Lovely pictures of Tessy and Dolly, what super furry ears  Have some more photos and video from this evening but still problems moving things to and from photobucket  so please be patient with me. I'm going to try and sort out some of these issues tomorrow.


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (25 April 2013)

She is gorgeous, the laying down pics are stunning. You are very lucky. 

Will be watching this thread closely


----------



## Tinsel Town (25 April 2013)

She's lovely! So pleased with all the piccys!


----------



## ridefast (25 April 2013)

Can't believe how quickly tess has sprung back up! She looks almost fit again! Probably helps that she was being worked for so long into pregnancy


----------



## FionaM12 (25 April 2013)

Lovely photos. The ears and eyelashes are superb! She really is a very pretty girl. 

Worth the wait!


----------



## Girlracer (25 April 2013)

She's stunning I did try and keep up with your other thread, so I'm pleased to see everything has gone well. 

What a lovely little foal


----------



## ShadowHunter (25 April 2013)

She definitely is a stunner, glad everything went well, pleased to be a HHO foal auntie  Everyone should have a BOGOF foal 

Cant wait to see Willow (adore the name BTW)


----------



## Beausmate (25 April 2013)

Sweeet! Is it me, or are her pasterns straightening up?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (25 April 2013)

She is far too cute for her own good...!!!!


----------



## hayinamanger (25 April 2013)

Dolly is utterly scrumptious


----------



## suffolkmare (25 April 2013)

Ahah! with two laptops and a bit of help...I have photos _and_ video!! Willow and Penny this evening















click on this for video 







And I got to stroke her when she was brought in,  soooo cute!


----------



## Racergirl (25 April 2013)

They are both gorgeous  

Dolly is the cutest bundle of fluff - and Willow is adorable as well - really looking forward to seeing them both grow up through your updates and photos


----------



## Keenjean (25 April 2013)

Ahhhh willow is SUPER cute too!


----------



## Adopter (25 April 2013)

Both are lovely looking foals, thank you for the photos, looking forward to future updates


----------



## debsg (25 April 2013)

Awwww! They are both adorable 
Lovely idea to have them both together on one threaded


----------



## debsg (25 April 2013)

Thread even!


----------



## Bertolie (25 April 2013)

Beautiful girls! Dolly is so big but Willow's legs seem to go on for ever!

Looking forward to seeing them both grow up.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 April 2013)

Willow is willowy! Massive long legs! She's going to be super pretty (already is!) looking at her mum!


----------



## gadetra (25 April 2013)

Naww they are adorable!
I love Dolly saying hello to her aunties pic-big ears are a sign of an honest horse!
Love them! Any chance there's some Irish in there? I'd swear theose are Irish ears!
Congrats both Suffockmare and Tessybear, mare's and foals are both looking very well.


----------



## eatmyshorts (25 April 2013)

Wow! Double cuteness!!

Never mind Clydesdale, i reckon with those ears Dolly i part Marwari!


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

Eee willow and  penny are stunning ! Love her facial markings x


----------



## ralph and maverick (26 April 2013)

What a lovely pair of BOGOF foals, looking forward to watching them grow.

Congratulations Tessybear and Suffolkmare, you must both be very proud! 
Love all the pics!


----------



## freckles22uk (26 April 2013)

They are both beautiful, lovely markings on both... 

(and dare I say jealous of the weather!!... peeing down and cold here, and Im in Spain)


----------



## misterjinglejay (26 April 2013)

What gorgeous foalies - you both must be chuffed to bits


----------



## Gracie21 (26 April 2013)

THEY ARE ADORABLE. I'M IN LOVE.


----------



## PippiPony (26 April 2013)

Smashing pictures of willow


----------



## Slightlyconfused (26 April 2013)

Ohhh they are both stunning!!!! And look like sisters!


----------



## RubysGold (26 April 2013)

What a brilliant thread  
Both mums and both babies are beautiful!!! 
Am going to enjoy seeing all the updates


----------



## giddyupalfie (26 April 2013)

Love the idea of being able to get my foalie fix in one thread. Both of the foals are an embarrasment to their owners and they should come and live with me 


























Obviously I'm joking, stunning little girlies x


----------



## LittleMonster (26 April 2013)

My partner won't be happy that im still addicted to this forum! Hee hee!
They are both stunning, love Dolly's ears there so FLUFFFYYYY!!!! 
Hope you two are taking photos every chance you can! because once they grow up  
I'm also excited to see how big they grow to! (I need horsey cuddles agian!) xx


----------



## threeponies (26 April 2013)

Two beautiful foals   looking forward to seeing loads more photos of them


----------



## Annagain (26 April 2013)

Suffolkmare, you're going to have to update on a Sunday / Monday. I just can't wait a whole week for the next installment of these two scrumptious darlings. It's like waiting for the next episode of Mad Men when you've just watched this week's.


----------



## mandwhy (26 April 2013)

Aww lovely Willow as well I had not seen her yet! 

I look forward to foalie updates


----------



## Hetsmum (26 April 2013)

Yay another thread to get addicted to!  2 lovely lovely fillys!  Lucky girls to be born into such loving homes.


----------



## Coblover63 (26 April 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations all round.... have you come back to earth yet, laydees.... or are you still on cloud nine?

(I've got to say though that a WEEKLY update????  Really????  That's a bit harsh!   )


----------



## HashRouge (26 April 2013)

They are SO cute!!!


----------



## laura_lor (26 April 2013)

Oh they're gorgeous!!


----------



## Mariposa (26 April 2013)

They are both absolutely stunning - well done to the mums!


----------



## purplestar (26 April 2013)

been watching the tessy thread for weeks and just had to come on line and say how cute both BOGOFF foal are !!


----------



## cobwithattitude (26 April 2013)

Sooo cute and what a way to cheer up a dull day - thank you an dam looking forward toweekly updates from both Dolly & Willow.


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

If i am honest i doubt i will be able to do just once a week so might be more


----------



## Hetsmum (26 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			If i am honest i doubt i will be able to do just once a week so might be more 

Click to expand...


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

Hetsmum said:





Click to expand...

I still have withdrawel symptoms from the other thread


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 April 2013)

My life is not the same now the BOGOF thread has finished  but I will comfort myself with admiring the lovely foalies  

I love Dolly's ears they are huge and strangely pointy - I think she will be a bit of a comedienne and they really suit her  

Willow is gorgeous too.


----------



## Carefreegirl (26 April 2013)

Just getting my life back and now you both join together 

Who needs to learn Dressage tests, muck out their horse, ride another, do housework, walk and feed the dogs, cook tea etc etc anyway 


Cutefoals.com


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

sussexbythesea said:



			My life is not the same now the BOGOF thread has finished  but I will comfort myself with admiring the lovely foalies  

I love Dolly's ears they are huge and strangely pointy - I think she will be a bit of a comedienne and they really suit her  

Willow is gorgeous too.
		
Click to expand...

Everything is being tested with her mouth at the moment and i mean everything ! the food buckets, her mums feet, her mums ears, my hands, my legs, my ear and my nose  Very cute till she gets teeth  She loves her ears being scratched the little donkey !


----------



## HaffiesRock (26 April 2013)

Congrats Abbie, she is beautiful x


----------



## ShadowHunter (26 April 2013)

Aww bless, Dolly is so cute. I love her 
Willow is adorable, her mum has such a sweet face


----------



## Bourbons (26 April 2013)

Awwww look at them!! Gorgeous!! Congratulations to the pair of you


----------



## Boxers (26 April 2013)

Loving BOTH of them!

The video of Willow is great, I like her slow 'dressage' canter round her mum.

Was Willow a BOGOF too?


----------



## Coblover63 (26 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			If i am honest i doubt i will be able to do just once a week so might be more 

Click to expand...

Well thank GOODNESS for that... we've been on a rollercoaster waiting for Tessy to produce her bubs and we can't just have NOTHING!  You have to wean us down S-L-O-W-L-Y.......  I, for one, will just not cope with NO pictures for a whole week....  it's just too big an ask!!!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (26 April 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Wow! Double cuteness!!

Never mind Clydesdale, i reckon with those ears Dolly i part Marwari!

Click to expand...

Yes, those, gorgeous ears - I was just thinking I'd be looking for child support from the nearest Kathiawari stallion!   Super-gorgeous, well done Abbie for coping so brilliantly.  So pleased mum and foal are doing so well!


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

I have been naughty... i am doing a photo upload i just couldn't resist ! Dolly is getting her teeth through eeek so no more mouthing at us  owwch poor Tessy too !

Enjoying her bum rub ! Look at that cute face aunties !!












And finally look how fab Tess is looking !!!






AND I HAVE THE CUTES VIDEO EVER coming up soon of her nodding off


----------



## Supertrooper (26 April 2013)

Thank god you've put piccies on, it's very hard not seeing them regularly ;-)

Can't wait to see video xx


----------



## Carefreegirl (26 April 2013)

Just as well she's not mine - I've have her indoors curled up on the sofa next to me


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Thank god you've put piccies on, it's very hard not seeing them regularly ;-)

Can't wait to see video xx
		
Click to expand...

I am used to it now it's routine  Will be on in 20 mins or so according to youtube  x



Carefreegirl said:



			Just as well she's not mine - I've have her indoors curled up on the sofa next to me 

Click to expand...

She is soo cuddly i wouldn't mind hmmm


----------



## morrismob (26 April 2013)

Thank you needed my Tessy fix. 

Last night ended up reading some thread that turned really nasty, I had forgotten that side whilst enjoying the Tessy/foal threads. 

They both look very happy ! How is the studying going..hmmm thought we had forgotten did you


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 April 2013)

lovely girlies!!!!!   please keep on updating both of you.....they both look very cuddly!!!!!   if you are not careful there will be loads of us calling on you and cuddling the babies


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

morrismob said:



			Thank you needed my Tessy fix. 

Last night ended up reading some thread that turned really nasty, I had forgotten that side whilst enjoying the Tessy/foal threads. 

They both look very happy ! How is the studying going..hmmm thought we had forgotten did you 

Click to expand...

 You're welcome  

They are both very happy, Tess is totally smitten with her mini self !  I am still studying have done 2 hours worth so having a break  sorry mum


----------



## Adopter (26 April 2013)

Lovely photo's of both girls, and both  have such nice markings.

It will be fun for you watching your girl grow, it is always a surprise just how much they grow each year, just measured mine and they have grown 4inches since they arrived as yearlings last July. OH has made me a measuring stick and we can mark it with ponies names and dates to watch them grow, just as we used to with the children!

Do keep a record of how much she grows, it will be interesting for you to look back on.

Tessy looks wonderful for a Mum who has just given birth to such a big foal, and very calm - you look to have some good grass.


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

*CAUTION ONLY WATCH IF YOU ARE NOT SOFT​*
cutest thing i have ever witnessed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkstGqfuUcE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jumbyjack (26 April 2013)

Aww lovely, a Willow and a Dolly fix in one go.  Gorgeous babies!


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

jumbyjack said:



			Aww lovely, a Willow and a Dolly fix in one go.  Gorgeous babies!
		
Click to expand...

easier for everyone to see


----------



## PleaseVenus (26 April 2013)

Nawww  so so cute! 

Willow looks lovely too! Penny is so pretty


----------



## Sandstone1 (26 April 2013)

That is so cute!  There is no way you are going to part with her,  you love her already!  She is so beautiful.


----------



## tessybear (26 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			That is so cute!  There is no way you are going to part with her,  you love her already!  She is so beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

I did chuckle afterwards she just fell backwards and was out of it  I do adore her little soul such a kind girly


----------



## ShadowHunter (26 April 2013)

Lovely photos  shes going to have a moustache like her mum 

The video is adorable, very tired baby indeed, n'aww


----------



## mytwofriends (26 April 2013)

Foals are designed to make you smile. They're beautiful and thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Supertrooper (26 April 2013)

She's so tired xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Hello all  me and Suffolkmare have decided to come together and make a thread for the lovely Willow and Dolly so everyone can see these two lovely *sisters* grow up 

I will update once a week and as it's now a Thursday im going to update every Thursday not sure when Suffolkmare will im sure she will be along soon to tell you all 

Anyhow here is Dolly 2 days old, beautiful, leggy and a lot of fun !
**please excuse the head collar was removed straight away she had just been brought in from the field, the leather one just slips right off at the moment ***







she loves a good bum scratch and groomed me back very carefully with her little rubbery lips  *excuse the PJ'S the joy of keeping your horses at home can get away with looking like a homeless person 






Look how great Tess is looking ! I know this is about the foals but she has lost that ribby sunken look and no sign of issues today no nasty discharge so healthy mummy too !






Hello to all my aunties that i kept waiting for so long !!






and phew it's a hard life being a baby  notice her pointy inwards ear look like devil horns.... hm ?







I wonder what she dreams of ?





Click to expand...

Adorable foal  

 watch that little pink nose in the sun, its looking a little raw  in one picture


----------



## RaYandFinn (26 April 2013)

Her ears are just fabulous  my coblet has the same, big pointy and floppy... Sign of a kind soul  she is beautiful


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 April 2013)

Lovely photos of both babies and TB once a week is not enough, she will grow so much in a week!! Also how did the test go this morning?


----------



## Tobiano (27 April 2013)

Two gorgeous foals and two lovely and very clever mums! (well perhaps that is 4 clever mums!).  Thanks for sharing both of you


----------



## Hetsmum (27 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I have been naughty... i am doing a photo upload i just couldn't resist ! Dolly is getting her teeth through eeek so no more mouthing at us  owwch poor Tessy too !

Enjoying her bum rub ! Look at that cute face aunties !!












And finally look how fab Tess is looking !!!






AND I HAVE THE CUTES VIDEO EVER coming up soon of her nodding off 

Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhhhhhh - just caught up on this!   Cutest pics ever!


----------



## tankgirl1 (27 April 2013)

Oh lordy, look at her little whiskers, what a beautiful baby Dolly is! Thankyou for giving in and posting Abbie


----------



## smellsofhorse (27 April 2013)

Beautiful!

Cant wait for more updates!


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

Hullo all  Dolly is now 4 days old scary how quickly these past four days have gone her pasterns have straightened out and she is a big bulky leggy monster... with teeth 

She is getting much braver and no longer stays glued to mums side much to Tessys anger who has to chase after her telling the little devil off. Here is the leggy creature after a mad 5 minutes of bucking and cantering 






Mummy Bear keeping an eye on Scooby and Mowgli from next door






Look at those peggys !!(excuse my rank nails ) 






She does make me chuckle 






And finally the beautiful little girl looking very chunky and strong 






Abbie
x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 April 2013)

She is completely and utterly fabulous....!!!!! 
You ARE keeping her arent you..???


----------



## Highlands (28 April 2013)

So so cute!


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			She is completely and utterly fabulous....!!!!! 
You ARE keeping her arent you..??? 

Click to expand...

She is coming out of her shell now and we are seeing the cheeky side to her  but a very beautiful girl 

Im not sure we will meet that bridge when it comes i guess !


----------



## Coblover63 (28 April 2013)

I'm so glad you are still posting pics, they change SO much in the first few weeks and she is looking wonderful.  And so bum high already!


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			I'm so glad you are still posting pics, they change SO much in the first few weeks and she is looking wonderful.  And so bum high already! 

Click to expand...

Thank you we were worried about doing wrong by both of them but they seem to be blossoming  

Oh i know she is going to be a really ugly duckling when she meets the awkward stages with her beard, pointy ears, huge high bottom and donkey ears


----------



## Coblover63 (28 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh i know she is going to be a really ugly duckling when she meets the awkward stages with her beard, pointy ears, huge high bottom and donkey ears 

Click to expand...

Not to mention when she starts to lose all that foal-fluff for a "real" coat!!   None of it matters, she'll always be beautiful to you... take it from one who knows....


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			Not to mention when she starts to lose all that foal-fluff for a "real" coat!!   None of it matters, she'll always be beautiful to you... take it from one who knows.... 

Click to expand...

 Oh god i know bless her  aw she will always be our little gem


----------



## TrasaM (28 April 2013)

Lovely foal Abbie.  Er..what big ears you've got Dolly..def Marwari esque.  
Looks like she's going to be a big girl


----------



## mightymammoth (28 April 2013)

shes beautiful, can't believe how friendly and trusting she is. Love her little teeth


----------



## Mrs C (28 April 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous - love the nodding off vid!!! X


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (28 April 2013)

Woo hoo, so she finally popped! I was watching your other thread as were a lot of HHO! Bet tessy is glad that part is over, and what a bonny little filly she is, congratulations, look forward to seeing her develop, foals are wonderful little things 

Many congratulations to you also suffolkmare, very cute indeed


----------



## Caballito (28 April 2013)

She's just the cutest little thing. Keep the photos coming please


----------



## Gloi (28 April 2013)

Aw what cute whiskers!


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

and can you tell she is teething ?


----------



## FionaM12 (28 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			and can you tell she is teething ? 





Click to expand...

Perhaps she just wants to help?


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Perhaps she just wants to help? 

Click to expand...

Oh silly me of course  she picked the shovel up, dropped it, bucked and farted before galloping off like a hooligan ...


----------



## FionaM12 (28 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh silly me of course  she picked the shovel up, dropped it, bucked and farted before galloping off like a hooligan ... 

Click to expand...

Okay, so her mucking out method needs work? Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Okay, so her mucking out method needs work? Everyone has to start somewhere. 

Click to expand...

 she takes after her mum who loves scratching her head on the wheelbarrow and walking away with a "woopsie" face when it's all over the floor ... oh i cannot wait till Dolly is bigger


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 April 2013)

TB how did your theory test go or have I missed you posting it?


----------



## ShadowHunter (28 April 2013)

LOL, i love Dolly  i can tell shes going to be a cheeky one!
Even in her awkward stages, she'll still be adorable just for her scruffiness


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			TB how did your theory test go or have I missed you posting it?
		
Click to expand...

Its next month  Mum booked it so here was me panicking only to look at the reminder e-mail  ah well more time to practice i guess ! Thank you though 



Delicious_D said:



			Oh dear TB - i seem to be wasting a lot of time cooing over the foal pics and video's 

Click to expand...

 I seem to be doing a lot it too ! hopefully you will have your own foal soon enough


----------



## Supertrooper (28 April 2013)

I love her so much!!!!!! You've got to keep her Abbie ;-)


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			I love her so much!!!!!! You've got to keep her Abbie ;-)
		
Click to expand...

 we would do if we had more land, sadly we have 2 acres that was totally trashed this winter with Tess alone on it, it would mean building another stable and keeping them in more or sending one off to the local livery yard


----------



## mulledwhine (28 April 2013)

Too cute congratulations , see , all that worry about your bogof was completely unfounded, enjoy every second


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			We are trying again in june  Dee will be living out 24/7 by then so hopefully *fingers crossed*

I wouldnt get any work done if she were my foal, shes so cute!
		
Click to expand...

ee how exciting !  i will eagerly await an update on that front, yes it's difficult not to go down for a cuddle 



mulledwhine said:



			Too cute congratulations , see , all that worry about your bogof was completely unfounded, enjoy every second 

Click to expand...

Thank you  oh i know everything went really smoothly and fingers crossed it will remain that way x


----------



## Ancient Hacker (28 April 2013)

I see that Dolly is now emulating you, abbie, getting ready to do her share of the mucking out.  She's a fabulous foal, so much character already.

What interests me, is whether you can start to see signs of who the daddy is!
Is anyone managing to guess his breed yet? All those cute little whiskers might be a clue!


----------



## tessybear (28 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			I see that Dolly is now emulating you, abbie, getting ready to do her share of the mucking out.  She's a fabulous foal, so much character already.

What interests me, is whether you can start to see signs of who the daddy is!
Is anyone managing to guess his breed yet? All those cute little whiskers might be a clue!
		
Click to expand...

I was on baby sitting duty whilst mum mucked out and she was trying to eat pebbles, leadrope, headcollar, shoes, my hair, the stable and our jack russel 

We have had a guesses Clysedale, shire and irish draught


----------



## suffolkmare (28 April 2013)

Well I have some more photos for all you lovely "aunties" from Willow's personal special auntie! She was in the paddock today, but being very brave and friendly, so I got a proper cuddle   She wanted to play with us and for us to scratch her and loved all the fuss. We couldn't spend too long though because David was pulling grumpy faces at us, wondering why we'd brought him in and then left him to go and see the baby 















foalie nose













ooops, YO's niece is the "headless circus rider"! The garden is just beyond that paddock.


----------



## suffolkmare (28 April 2013)

And mum Penny is looking in good shape don't you think?


----------



## Surreydeb (28 April 2013)

Both absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cheiro1 (28 April 2013)

She is sooooo gorgeous SM! So cutte!


----------



## suffolkmare (28 April 2013)

Ok, she was really feeling a bit itchy... friend's hand was just left of shot, ready to scratch her back/bum!







...


----------



## Gloi (28 April 2013)

Aw, I want one. My youngest foal is 14 now and I miss babies 
(Can't have one though )

I wish I'd had a digital camera when mine were young, I haven't enough pictures.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (28 April 2013)

Both foals are sooo cute, looking forward to watching them grow up together!


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 April 2013)

They are both lovely.  Sm, do you know who dad was?


----------



## LittleGinger (28 April 2013)

Both foals are SO cute, love a little coloured 

Dolly's ears are AMAZING!! I love her Abbie - so glad you're posting lots of pics to fill the BOGOF thread gap.

Also, I've not seen Penny before SM - she's lovely! Her little Willow (lovely name) looks like she's going to be gorgeous as well.


----------



## ShadowHunter (28 April 2013)

Penny really has the sweetest face  Willow is adorable, i want one


----------



## HashRouge (28 April 2013)

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!

That is all


----------



## suffolkmare (28 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			They are both lovely.  Sm, do you know who dad was?
		
Click to expand...

YO phoned the people they bought Penny from, and was told there was a 14.2 ish piebald cob stallion in the next field. My friend bought Penny from the YO last August, about 2 months after they had bought her from somewhere near Wisbech.

LittleGinger, there are photos of pregnant Penny on "Amazing news", and some on here when Willow was just a few hours old. We really thought Tessy would foal first, but in the end Dolly and Willow were probably born within a hour or so of each other!


----------



## Supertrooper (28 April 2013)

I love Willow too, so leggy and pretty xx


----------



## suffolkmare (28 April 2013)

itsmylife said:



			They are both lovely.  Sm, do you know who dad was?
		
Click to expand...

  Just adding...
Despite my early ideas, it now looks as if Dolly has different breeding to Willow; size, ear shape; coat length are different, but both are utterly gorgeous!


----------



## tankgirl1 (28 April 2013)

suffolkmare said:



			Well I have some more photos for all you lovely "aunties" from Willow's personal special auntie! She was in the paddock today, but being very brave and friendly, so I got a proper cuddle   She wanted to play with us and for us to scratch her and loved all the fuss. We couldn't spend too long though because David was pulling grumpy faces at us, wondering why we'd brought him in and then left him to go and see the baby 















foalie nose













ooops, YO's niece is the "headless circus rider"! The garden is just beyond that paddock.
		
Click to expand...

What a beautiful girly! So very cute  LOVING the foalie nose pic


----------



## tankgirl1 (28 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Look at those peggys !!(excuse my rank nails ) 






She does make me chuckle 





Click to expand...

OMG Cuteness overload!!! You just have to keep her Abbie!!


----------



## debsg (29 April 2013)

Oh I just love the pics and videos! Both just the cutest foals I've seen since mine was born  she is 6 now and was also a BOGOF (pic in my siggy) 
Now I'm broody and want another!!


----------



## tessybear (29 April 2013)

Please lord give me strength  Dolly is testing the boundaries today ! got a phone call from our neighbor that she had broke through the electric tape ( battery had died) and was galloping round the 2 acre paddock Tess in tow. Brought them both in put new battery in and tape double secure but she decided to swim in the fresh water bucket, eat pebbles, gallop through the orchid and eat mud  But she is still cute  also putting suncream on her shnozzle isn't fun she decides bucking is the best option to show her distaste 
















( looks so like her mummy from that angle !!)


----------



## mightymammoth (29 April 2013)

dolly sounds such a character so confident and cheeky, willow looks more serene and quiet just taking everything in. 

Both so gorgeous and woolly so jealous of you both with all the cuddle you are getting.


----------



## tessybear (29 April 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			dolly sounds such a character so confident and cheeky, willow looks more serene and quiet just taking everything in. 

Both so gorgeous and woolly so jealous of you both with all the cuddle you are getting.

Click to expand...

I love her cheeky side but i can tell she will become a handful once big enough if we don't keep  on top of her


----------



## Highlands (29 April 2013)

So cute!


----------



## suffolkmare (29 April 2013)

Lovely pictures  
Very cute Abbie, but sounds like you have your work cut out to keep up with her tricks! I don't think Willow has managed to escape from anywhere yet, and no teeth to see either, but maybe she was less developed before birth!!
I wouldn't call Willow serene exactly, she is very friendly and loves to be scratched and stroked all over. She seems to have caused a stir with the other equines on the yard, and 2 of the geldings in particular have flipped on seeing her go past to her stable. Thankfully Penny has a very calm attitude to motherhood.


----------



## Natch (29 April 2013)

Cute foals!  

Please could I offer you both one suggestion though?  I know it's really cute to scratch a foal's bum, and its fine when they demand their bum scritches when they are tiny,  but when they are yearlings and older out is much less cute and fun to have a bigger house throw their bum in your direction. You might want to not let them get in that habit from the off


----------



## HBM1 (29 April 2013)

My boy loved bum scratches too and he got plenty of them, but not when he moved his bum towards me. As Natch says that is a no no as later you don't  know if it is for a bum scratch or just being rude - so I used to push him away and only give them when I wanted to and I would go to his rear end, rather than that coming at me...now he is 17hh and entire, I am grateful...he still loves them though! (If I can reach)


----------



## HBM1 (29 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			Please lord give me strength  Dolly is testing the boundaries today ! got a phone call from our neighbor that she had broke through the electric tape ( battery had died) and was galloping round the 2 acre paddock Tess in tow. Brought them both in put new battery in and tape double secure but she decided to swim in the fresh water bucket, eat pebbles, gallop through the orchid and eat mud  But she is still cute  also putting suncream on her shnozzle isn't fun she decides bucking is the best option to show her distaste 
















( looks so like her mummy from that angle !!)




















Click to expand...


I think fillies are far more of a handful than colts - but really, you just can't stay miffed at this little face can you lol


----------



## tessybear (29 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			I think fillies are far more of a handful than colts - but really, you just can't stay miffed at this little face can you lol


Click to expand...

Thank you for the tips we don't scratch bottoms anymore as she started to get a abit bargy which is fine when she is small but each day she grows so much ! so have started teaching her personal space 

She is a little devil takes 3 times of being told off before she gets it


----------



## Supertrooper (29 April 2013)

She's a little monkey but so cute xx


----------



## Strawbz (29 April 2013)

What a lovely idea to put the updates together 

Both mums and babies are looking wonderful and wow at how much Dolly seems to have grown already  She has mischief written all over her hehe

Willow looks like the angelic little sister to Dolly's devil horns


----------



## suffolkmare (29 April 2013)

RI at the yard this evening was giving Willows mum lots of foal handling advice, especially about not letting them get away with things just because they are babies, so we will take on board the advice about bum scratches. One problem may be the sheer number of people (many of tender years themselves!) who are curious and want to touch her. They have put a notice on the stable door to say not to disturb her as she needs her rest, but I think this also covers preventing people going in and putting themselves at risk of being hurt by Penny getting protective. I guess the novelty will wear off soon enough


----------



## tankgirl1 (29 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			I love her cheeky side but i can tell she will become a handful once big enough if we don't keep  on top of her 

Click to expand...

I retract all my previous cooing posts - Dolly looks and sounds like a right little scoundrel! I think you are best rid of her asap!







I'll PM you my address


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 April 2013)

Awwwww my little (!!!!) Drum foal is getting a bit bargy ar ten months so Ive had to start being a bit firmer with her 

Both of these babies are gorgous


----------



## JenHunt (29 April 2013)

tessybear said:



			and can you tell she is teething ? 





Click to expand...

this has nothing to do with teething.... both our boys still do this, and they are 19 this year.... 

Tom loves sweeping the yard (by which I mean grabbing the handle of the brush and swinging his head about so that it sort of sweeps the yard, before giving it an almighty heave and sending it flying in your general direction.

Ron likes to grab the top of what ever implement is to hand (or is that mouth?) and just pick it up and drop it somewhere randomly.

Helpful ponies I have


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (29 April 2013)

tessybear said:








Click to expand...

Look at that!  Abbie has already got Dolly learning how to muck out  You'll have to show her how to use a fork and brush next  Oh, and wait until she discovers the wheelbarrow


----------



## Crugeran Celt (30 April 2013)

Word of warning Abbie, when my filly was small she used to lay in my lap if I sat down by her. Unfortunately she didn't realise when she reached 14.2hh that she just couldn't fit any more. Now she will just lay her head in my lap if I sit on the floor, she is 20 this year but I think she still thinks she is the baby. Lovely photos, makes me really want to breed another one but having lost a foal last year just can't go through that again. Lovely to see two such healthy, happy babies.


----------



## ShadowHunter (1 May 2013)

Wonder how the little ones are doing.. good weather for them


----------



## suffolkmare (3 May 2013)

Oops, about time I caught up on here,but first I have some photos from yesterday evening...








just before she tried putting her head through the fence under the tape (switched off  )







"this grazing business is a bit tricky!" 







Just look at those lashes!, but 'scuse the dirty nose! ("I like mummy's lick treat" )







Hope you like these  
Apparently she has a right strop if mum wont give her a drink! She may be learning abut halters this weekend


----------



## Adopter (3 May 2013)

Cute photos! She certainly does have long lashes lucky girl.


----------



## Hetsmum (3 May 2013)

What a cutie pie!  Thanks for the update


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 May 2013)

Super cute


----------



## babymare (3 May 2013)

Awwwwww cuteness. love the grazing piccie lol


----------



## mightymammoth (3 May 2013)

She's so pretty thanks for the update x


----------



## ShadowHunter (3 May 2013)

Bless her, so cute  Thanks for the update


----------



## tessybear (3 May 2013)

I have to update now  


Very, very cute !


----------



## RutlandH2O (3 May 2013)

What lovely foals, Tessy Bear and suffolkmare!

I thought I'd add a little titbit to the Tessy Bear thread that lead up to Dolly's birth. 

Abbie, remember all the support you were getting regarding pre-foaling things to look for in mares just before they foal? Well, my friend has been keeping her in-foal mare at our place since last summer. The mare is a show cob and her owner planned this breeding, the mare's first, to a well-known stallion, who has since died. The mare's due date was 13 May. Both my friend and I are well-seasoned horsey mid-wives. As the months progressed, the mare ballooned...her nickname being 'the hippo.' We've all been preparing for the birth, getting in new straw, sorting out the paddocks, cleaning the rubber mats, etc., as you do. Yesterday morning, we were greeted with a clone of the mare, a darling piebald filly foal. The mare did not have an udder, never waxed, never lost tone at her hips or her 'petunia,' never nested, didn't appear to have dropped, and only went off her hay for a couple of days, which we attributed to the new hay just purchased from a different source. The foal was born, presumably, in the early hours of  the morning. The mare cleansed, the foal was suckling, and produced meconium (her first poo) all under the watchful eyes of her devoted dam, who, btw, never even broke a sweat. And, it was my friend's birthday. The mare was not under any stress from noise (we're in peaceful countryside at the end of a no-through lane), there are no other people on our yard (except for my husband and handyman), no dogs or other animals to upset her (she knows and accepts my horses and donkeys, which are in visual contact with her). This was the most stressless foaling we've ever encountered for human and horse! No lost sleep or late-night vet call-outs. If all foalings were like this, it's possible this green and pleasant land would be more overrun with horses than it already is!!


----------



## Strawbz (3 May 2013)

suffolkmare said:



			Oops, about time I caught up on here,but first I have some photos from yesterday evening..

Hope you like these  
Apparently she has a right strop if mum wont give her a drink! She may be learning abut halters this weekend 

Click to expand...

Lovely update SM  Penny and Willow are so beautiful and that last pic of Willow is stunning.

Really looking forward to seeing Dolly's update Abbie. It will be interesting to see what difference in size there is since your last pics. 

Sending lovely sunny weekend thoughts to Team Dolly & Team Willow


----------



## Strawbz (3 May 2013)

Awww RutlandH2O, that has brought tears to my eyes! Must be my hormones lol Well done and good luck to all concerned.

I'm sure Dolly and Willow wouldn't mind sharing the limelight if you felt like posting a pic or two


----------



## suffolkmare (3 May 2013)

Yes, I'd love to see a little piebald foalie! And a special birthday gift one at that


----------



## RutlandH2O (3 May 2013)

Strawbz & suffolkmare: As soon as I get the pix onto my computer, I'll attempt to post a couple. I certainly don't want to hijack your lovely thread. I agree, Sbz, I'm feeling very broody as well. Sm, when I called out to my friend 'happy birthday' yesterday morning, as I was walking toward her stable, she stuck her head out and said 'twice!' I hobbled as fast as I could (baaaad back) and saw she was weeping and then I saw the baby. What a surprise. To have been giving advice about all the signs, and here there were none! Willow is such a little dream, as is Dolly. Friend's foal is un-named now (she was sure she was having a colt).


----------



## tessybear (3 May 2013)

Evening all 
 Here is Dolly doodars update staring Tessy Bear 

Helping mum eat 












Teethy pegs coming through !!






Bog brush tail 






Punk chick Mane anyone ?






Mini Hoofs !






Kiss ! 






Strike a pose 






Mummy bear looking scrummy now she has lost her hippo belly ! 





( i know she is sunburnt we have her plastered in suncream tomorrow)

And yikes can you tell Dolly has teeth ?


----------



## Adopter (3 May 2013)

Lovely photos. She is growing fast and both look so well. Lucky you to have sun back to cold and no sun here today. Enjoy your time with them this weekend.


----------



## RutlandH2O (3 May 2013)

Wow! Has Dolly filled out! What a cracking baby! I think I see naughty written all over her innocent little face!!

As promised, a couple of pix of my friend's newborn filly foal at about 7 or 8 hours young.

Mummy is still a bit yukky from the birth...






And another...


----------



## tessybear (3 May 2013)

Rutland they are both stunning ! I love mummy she is  a very pretty girly ! Foal has a very cute facial marking too !


----------



## morrismob (3 May 2013)

They are all so yummy ! I remember when my guy was born and the weeks after how much time I wasted just watching him. Keep the updates coming, its such a lovely thread.


----------



## ShadowHunter (3 May 2013)

Dolly sure is growing up, gotta love her  super cute and mischievous i bet 
Poor Tessy's boobs have gone downhill since having Dolly  She looks good though.

Rutland - they are both gorgeous


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 May 2013)

I love this thread - lots of beautiful foals that make me smile and go a little warm and gooey inside


----------



## Megibo (3 May 2013)

Ahhh how lovely fab updates


----------



## suffolkmare (3 May 2013)

Thank you Rutland! Another lovely long-legged little lady  Let us know when your friend settles on a name for her.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (3 May 2013)

Beautiful foals, just makes me want one more seeing these three. They are so different to mine that I bred 20 years ago this year, she was a typical TB, skinny, leggy little mite. Yours all look so strong and sturdy in comparison. Love this thread.


----------



## RutlandH2O (3 May 2013)

Tessybear, suffolkmare, Holly_H. and Strawbz: Thank you for your kind words. My friend will be thrilled. Mummy mare is the easiest, nicest person, and is turning out to be a super mum.
I am loving seeing Dolly and Willow, such stunning babies! To repeat what has been posted before: I love this thread!


----------



## mightymammoth (3 May 2013)

so beautiful, love this thread


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 May 2013)

brilliant thread, love all of the foal pics, keep them coming please


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 May 2013)

Oooohhhhhh I love this thread 

Abbie- Dolly is a stunner...Im sooo jealous lol. And Tess looks fab 

Rutland- Bluddy gorgeous mum and baby


----------



## RubysGold (4 May 2013)

Loving all the pictures! Beautiful babies and fabulous mothers 
Keep them coming x


----------



## ralph and maverick (4 May 2013)

Aww how lovely, then there were 3!!!
Loving all the foalie pics, all 3 are beautiful!!
Love this thread!


----------



## suffolkmare (6 May 2013)

A few more to share, from yesterday, my son came to the yard to meet Willow...







Itchy leg!


----------



## Keenjean (6 May 2013)

Awwww that last eating pic is so precious!


----------



## ralph and maverick (6 May 2013)

Utterly scrummy!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 May 2013)

She looks like a Girraffe in that last pic lol


----------



## Adopter (7 May 2013)

Love the last photo!


----------



## tessybear (7 May 2013)

Snoring away: 






"who, what where why ? i wasn't sleeping a i swear !?" 






I think this photo shows just how huuuge she is... bearing in mind Tess is 14.3hh






And some modeling shots 






Is this my best angle ?






Maybe this ?







Gran stop squishing my face


----------



## Old Bat (7 May 2013)

Just gorgeous! I was told by an old nagsman years ago that the distance between a foal's point of hock and the ground stays the same and will give an indication of its adult height. I've only had one of my own to test drive the theory and it was about right...so looks like she'll be a bit bigger than mum?


----------



## tessybear (7 May 2013)

Old Bat said:



			Just gorgeous! I was told by an old nagsman years ago that the distance between a foal's point of hock and the ground stays the same and will give an indication of its adult height. I've only had one of my own to test drive the theory and it was about right...so looks like she'll be a bit bigger than mum? 

Click to expand...

just as long as she makes at least 14.hhish im not to bothered   Thank you


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 May 2013)

Shes so lovely.  I still think there is a clydie somewhere there!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (7 May 2013)

Dolly is a beauty and I see her legs have straightened up perfectly. I love the markings on her face. You do realise that you probably won't ever be able to part with her but if you have to I am sure I can find a little space for her.


----------



## ShadowHunter (7 May 2013)

aww bless them both, they really are something special 

you know in about 6 months, ill be looking for a horse.. im sure i will have space for them


----------



## Adopter (7 May 2013)

Lovely photos, what a little character and so cute.


----------



## kim1978 (8 May 2013)

What a lovely outcome, glad all is all well with mummy and babs... xx


----------

